# stock times



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Anyone know what the stock 1/4 mile time is for a 97-98 240sx is? tia...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

16.9 i would say with the ka motor stock trim probably more


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

just a guess...


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

*sounds about right*

I was just curious b/c my friend was doing mid 17s stock.


----------

